# Red Snapper



## cathooker (Aug 11, 2017)

My largest red snapper to date. I caught it while fishing off of the coast of Mexico Beach the first of July.


----------



## jaymax00 (Aug 11, 2017)

That's a MAN right there! Great catch!


----------



## lampern (Aug 12, 2017)

Dang nice fish!


----------



## mr otter (Aug 12, 2017)

Pretty good one there, what did it weigh?


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice!! How far off shore are you? Couldn't help but notice the trolling motor. I'd like to fish offshore daily when I retire. If I can do it in a boat that small I can start next week!&#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Teh Wicked (Aug 14, 2017)

That's a nice 20+ right there.


----------



## cathooker (Aug 14, 2017)

Fishingaddict, I was 15 miles offshore. I have an Xpress 20' bay boat. It did weigh 20+ pounds. We caught so many of the endangered red snapper in two days of fishing that we would move frequently trying to get other species. They seemed to be everywhere we fished.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 14, 2017)

Awesome, I wish I'd had my boat when I was in port st Joe a few weeks ago but the weather was not cooperative.


----------



## brown518 (Aug 15, 2017)

That is a stud for sure! Nice catch


----------



## Rabun (Aug 15, 2017)

That's a stud...congrats!  Did you have any luck on other species?  We were down in the spring and got into some mahi just off of Mexico Beach...I was surprised how close in they were.


----------



## cathooker (Aug 19, 2017)

Rabun, Besides the red snappers we caught grouper, king mackerel, spanish mackerel, a ton of triggerfish, vermilion snapper, and mahi.


----------



## trubluau (Aug 21, 2017)

That is a stud for sure. I have caught a pile of snapper and grouper in Mexico Beach this year.


----------



## jdgator (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice red!!!

I've been catching reef fish closer in than ever before. My runs are about 7 - 9 miles off Dauphin Island. Granted, I have good numbers but still. Its crazy how quickly the population has grown.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 28, 2017)

cathooker said:


> Rabun, Besides the red snappers we caught grouper, king mackerel, spanish mackerel, a ton of triggerfish, vermilion snapper, and mahi.



That sounds like a great trip!  Glad your weather allowed for your trips offshore.  I always seem to be fighting the winds in the Spring.  Hoping to get back down there this fall.


----------



## Northwestretriever (Oct 7, 2017)

mr otter said:


> Pretty good one there, what did it weigh?



Pretty good  

GREAT FISH!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 8, 2017)

Did you release it so that you could do your part to restore the nearly extinct snapper species?  I hope not, dem good groceries!


----------

